# injured caribe



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

yea it sucks. i ordered 4 from pedro, he shipped tues. they were supposed to be at my door by 10 :30 wed morning. unfortunately fedex didnt get them here until lunchtime on thursday.

1 dead on arrival

1 died shortly after

2 are living at the moment but have severe ammonia burn and fin rot. their eyes are also very sunken down into their head. it looks horrible i almost want to just put them out of their missery. they can barely swim, but ive got them in a 40 gallon with salt and meds and if these little guys pull through i swear ill keep them forever.


----------



## vinizuh (Apr 1, 2007)

he looks dead..

is this suppose to be sarcastic?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

That fish doesn't look in good shape... I think he is dead, poor guy!!!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

ugh.....

??


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

=3 Doesn't look that active...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wtf man keeping a dead fish i love the sarcasm though


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope this is a joke.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How long ago did this beautiful little guy kick the bucket?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

his fins look tore up.
he does look nice tho


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks. i helped the one who was stuck between the rocks out and he is trying to stay upright now. i hope they are still alive in the morning


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

BlackLabel said:


> yea it sucks. i ordered 4 from pedro, he shipped tues. they were supposed to be at my door by 10 :30 wed morning. unfortunately our wonderful friends at fedex didnt get them here until lunchtime on thursday.
> 
> 1 dead on arrival
> 
> ...


Good luck to you bro! I work for a carrier company (not FDX) and I can say never ship live fish through us a-holes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thats a real bummer man nice lookn Caribes even thoguh theyre half dead. Thats the main reason I wont order online. Im not worried abotu the seller its the carrier. Ive watched every carrier drop stuff off where I work and alot of the time theyre are real rough with packages even though it says fragile on the box. Thats some major coinage down the drain, a real pisser, sorry for your loses.


----------



## bigmike31 (Dec 19, 2007)

Those fish came from pedro sure glad i opted to go directly to SA to pick my super reds up wtf i'd be soooooooooo pissed off right now expecially payin those shipping charges my advise call pedro ASAP get ur store credit and get another shippment sent out to u.


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

bigmike, pedro is a real stand up guy. i have ordered from him twice before and everything was perect both times. the problem this time wasnt with pedro. it was fedex. they were packaged perfectly as always and pedro said he will replace them for free if they dont pull through. i have ordered from SA once, and while george was very nice and good to work with the fish didnt seem in perfect shape and shipping was more expensive and i had to travel an hour to pick them up.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

why did you make that stupid topic title the first time?? "my caribe are sleeping"


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

heres some updated pics from today. everywhere they are burned is starting to just flake off. their eyes, gill plates, in front of their dorsal fins and their tails are the worst. they are having a hard time swimming.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Piranhas are remarkable fishes man. Look at the picture below:









That is Kimbo, my big Ternetzi. It jumped out of the tank over night and I found it dried on the floor early in the morning. I was going to throw it in the garbage when I noticed that the fishes gills were still moving, so, I decided to put him in a hopital tank.

I had to keep the fish upright with the net and had to have a small power head in front of the fish so the fish could breathe. Long story short, after a couple of weeks, the fish made a full recovery and here he is now:
















Hater


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow.. thats crazy man congrats.. sorry to hear bout the carbies... but that tern is beautiful... im glad you didnt give up on her


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Man that sucks and even if you get a replacement your going to have to pay the shipping again which is around $80. I would just get a cash refund and call it a loss. Also when i order fish i always get them air frieight because i had the same sh*t happen to me every time it was mailed to my door.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

why does it seems aquascape has all these shipping problems.. then the owner has to deal wiuth recorvering a fish


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Hope they recover mate...................and why are people giving this guy a hard time, there is no neeed................


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm really pissed of, damn!! i recived fishes from SA in Rome....can u immagin how many hours flight?? well 19 pygos all alive, and still alive after almost 1 year. George made some mistake with swiftcode (and he lost 50$ cause was not my fault) and he putted wrong numbers on the boxes (was written 10 on the box with 9 pygos and 9 on the box with 10) but man, George had been a Sir. i had fixed a date with 2 users of my italian forum, they come to rome to pick them up. cause of George's mistake (with swift code) he didn't recive money which had returned to me and he recognize his mistake and sent those fishes without money in order not to create problems to the date. if i were dishonest he could have lost 1000 $!!! GREAT GEORGE, i'll never stop thanking him.








Tommy


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

HURRAY FOR GEORGE


----------



## VEGA (Feb 23, 2007)

PygoLover said:


> i'm really pissed of, damn!! i recived fishes from SA in Rome....can u immagin how many hours flight?? well 19 pygos all alive, and still alive after almost 1 year. George made some mistake with swiftcode (and he lost 50$ cause was not my fault) and he putted wrong numbers on the boxes (was written 10 on the box with 9 pygos and 9 on the box with 10) but man, George had been a Sir. i had fixed a date with 2 users of my italian forum, they come to rome to pick them up. cause of George's mistake (with swift code) he didn't recive money which had returned to me and he recognize his mistake and sent those fishes without money in order not to create problems to the date. if i were dishonest he could have lost 1000 $!!! GREAT GEORGE, i'll never stop thanking him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I remember this story, great George and amazing fishes


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

souds like a movie lol ... ideas?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

PygoLover said:


> i'm really pissed of, damn!! i recived fishes from SA in Rome....can u immagin how many hours flight?? well 19 pygos all alive, and still alive after almost 1 year. George made some mistake with swiftcode (and he lost 50$ cause was not my fault) and he putted wrong numbers on the boxes (was written 10 on the box with 9 pygos and 9 on the box with 10) but man, George had been a Sir. i had fixed a date with 2 users of my italian forum, they come to rome to pick them up. cause of George's mistake (with swift code) he didn't recive money which had returned to me and he recognize his mistake and sent those fishes without money in order not to create problems to the date. if i were dishonest he could have lost 1000 $!!! GREAT GEORGE, i'll never stop thanking him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this sounds like a great story but can i please get a translater i wish i could understand it


----------



## starbury (Jan 30, 2006)

J-Lo said:


> i'm really pissed of, damn!! i recived fishes from SA in Rome....can u immagin how many hours flight?? well 19 pygos all alive, and still alive after almost 1 year. George made some mistake with swiftcode (and he lost 50$ cause was not my fault) and he putted wrong numbers on the boxes (was written 10 on the box with 9 pygos and 9 on the box with 10) but man, George had been a Sir. i had fixed a date with 2 users of my italian forum, they come to rome to pick them up. cause of George's mistake (with swift code) he didn't recive money which had returned to me and he recognize his mistake and sent those fishes without money in order not to create problems to the date. if i were dishonest he could have lost 1000 $!!! GREAT GEORGE, i'll never stop thanking him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man this sounds like a great story but can i please get a translater i wish i could understand it








[/quote]

you cant understand english or what do you mean


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Good luck with the fish. Dont over med them...try to let them be a calm as possible.



ICEE said:


> why does it seems aquascape has all these shipping problems.. then the owner has to deal wiuth recorvering a fish


Interesting comment....I suppose Pedro should have just delivered them himself. There is a risk when you have fish shipped and there is nothing the dealer can do about that risk once the box is in the hands of the shipping company.

I have had numerous shipments from every sponsor on this forum....not counting any Canadian sponsors...and have never received anything but excellent service. Have I lost fish...of course. Have I had to deal with shipping mishaps...and fish that come in with health concerns because of this....absolutely....but that is part of the deal when you get fish shipped. When I order fish I have everything in place just in case I need to deal with a shipping problem. If you dont want to deal with it then just continue to buy tank bred nattereri in the lfs's. We are talking about shipping live animals...sh*t happens. I had a filter shipped from bigals that came to me with a broken piece.....so really.....if you not willing to deal with the occasional problem...then I would advise not ordering anything that needs to be shipped to you.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hater- that's crazy that your fish made it!


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> Hater- that's crazy that your fish made it!


Same thoughts.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

i've had the same problem with pedro b4


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Pedro is not the problem the delivery companies are!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

rickstsi said:


> Pedro is not the problem the delivery companies are!


thanks you! just as a follow up, the other two fish didnt make it. but aquascape shipped me 4 new ones and even PAID FOR SHIPPING!!! excellent customer service!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> Hater- that's crazy that your fish made it!


I'm telling you guys, you would be amazed at how resilient this fishes are.

I've never seen a Piranha with ick..

Hater


----------

